# Watching XC with no entry ticket



## pootler (26 July 2012)

I didn't get tickets for the XC test event but managed to watch a large part of the course from outside the perimeter fences looking in.  

Some friends didn't manage to get XC tickets but are there for the dressage, I was asked if they would be able to see any fences on XC day.  

The course is different from the test event but I think they possibly could see the moon jump near the observatory through the crowd barriers, can anyone confirm this?!  Although the test event only had a handful of people watching so a 'proper' crowd might completely obscure it.


----------



## Sleighfarer (26 July 2012)

Much more of the park is closed off - I know where you mean about watching it last time, but you can't get to that bit this time. You can see some fences from the flower garden but I'm not entirely sure if the garden will be open on cross-country day. There is one fence you can see from the Maze Hill side, about halfway up through the railings. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## pootler (26 July 2012)

Thank you, you're a star, very helpful!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (26 July 2012)

You can see the water fence at 17 & 18 from the footpath and the children's playground.


----------



## Sleighfarer (26 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			You can see the water fence at 17 & 18 from the footpath and the children's playground.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure the playground is open that day.


----------

